
I opensourced my Firefox bookmarks - mraza007
https://bookmarks-flask.herokuapp.com/
======
goodfight
How do I use it?

~~~
mourique
The link seems to be broken. but the website points to a github repo wich in
turn has another netlify-link, this one working.

[https://kind-babbage-78b799.netlify.com/](https://kind-
babbage-78b799.netlify.com/)

it seems to be a frontend for a google sheet.

